# Help Cleaning a Shimano Spirex 2500RG Spinning Reel



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

We dunked our reels in the surf last weekend. I was able to clean my Shimano Saros 4000 fairly easy.

I have a Shimano Spirex 2500RG with the rear drag. It is a nice, less expensive reel. The reel cost me around $65 and I've had it over a year now and I'd like to clean it myself. I researched the web and most people say use the reel til you can't anymore and then buy a new one because they are heck to take apart and put back together. I'd like to at least give it a good try before chunking it.

The spool came off easily. Then I loosened the nut. There is a cross bar on the main shaft that prevents the nut from coming off. I found the schematics off the net and see that once you get the body off the reel you can pull the main shaft out by removing the oscillating slider and retainer.

Problem is removing the body. There are 3 screws that I need to remove. Got 2 off. The third one is behind a rear protector plastic piece. I can't figure out how to get that chrome-looking rear protector plastic piece off the reel. Tried to unscrew the drag programmer off and that didn't work for me.

I've attached a few pics to show you what I'm talking about.

Here's a pic of my spinning reel


Main shaft with nut loosened


Top rear protector removed. You can see the edge of the third screw there.


This is the third screw I can't get to without removing the lower plastic protector


Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The rear drag knob will need to come off first. In your last pic you can see the ring above the drag knob. There are some small notches in this ring. You need to use something to hold that ring to unscrew the drag knob. We use the paper binder clips and bend it 180 out. It acts like a spanner wrench. You can then unscrew the drag knob and take apart the body.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Bantam1, I will give that a try. Thank you for your help! I certainly appreciate it.


----------

